# Red nectar



## Gailmo (Jun 19, 2011)

They have been visiting a hummingbird feeder!


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

probably been feeding from someone's hummingbird feeder

oops......Gailmo beat me too it


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Ha! I didn't even think about that! I didn't think bees could get nectar from those. They are doing a good job!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

that is why when I feed I dye it blue, so I know it's not honey and I don't harvest it


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I would love to know were they are getting it from. It isn't any of my immediate neighbors. Maybe I should feed them since they have acquired a taste for sugar!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Not actually nectar, just colored sugar syrup. 

Also, in my neighborhood, they do go after the hummingbird feed, but also can collect fruit juice from cactus fruits, usually from several different species of _Opuntia_ (prickly pear). Though I've noticed deleterious effects when nurse bees use it to feed larvae, especially queen larvae.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I don't have to worry about cactus around hear. They would all drown.


----------



## Creekside (Dec 29, 2011)

I found the same thing last year. I sure was puzzled until I was talking to my neighbor about our bird feeders and she said said "I can't believe how fast the hummingbird feeder is going down". That's when I walked over and had a look and we all know what I saw!


----------

